# Allan McNish Aims for Daytona Rostrum Finish to Kick Start 2012



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[source: AllanMcNish.com] 

Audi sportscar ace Allan McNish gets his 2012 motor racing season underway with a one-off race for the American Starworks Motorsport team in next weekend’s Daytona 24 Hours (28-29 Jan). 

Dumfries-born McNish has no clashing test or race clashes for Audi Sport and so will co-drive a Riley in the 50th running of the Rolex 24 At Daytona with former Audi team-mate Lucas Luhr (D), fellow Scot Ryan Dalziel plus Venezuelans Enzo Potolicchio and Alex Popow. 

McNish, who competes at Daytona for a seventh time, has twice finished second in the prestigious annual race (1998 & ’99) staged 50-miles north of Orlando in Florida and aims for another top-three rostrum finish in America’s only twice-around-the-clock motor race. 

“Our goal is to achieve a good, consistent race set-up during practice – even if it compromises our qualifying performance – and then to keep our race clean and tidy,” stated McNish. 

“If these elements come together you’re always in with a chance of success. But this year’s 50th anniversary race is difficult to predict. 

“A new Daytona Prototype sportscar has been introduced and it’s difficult to assess whether the new car, which I’ll drive, or the previous version will be faster. 

“I’ve yet to drive our new Riley bodied car but it’s always been a strong contender at Daytona.” 

McNish last raced at Daytona four years ago and is looking forward to blowing away the winter cobwebs and getting some racing mileage under his belt. 

Allan added: “Daytona is a great, prestigious race in itself but with it happening at the end of January, it gets me focused for the rest of the year. There’s a nice big trophy on offer for the winner so that’s another good reason to compete there!” 

*Allan McNish – Daytona 24 Hours Formguide:* 
1998: 2nd overall, 1st GT1 (Champion Porsche). 
1999: 2nd o/a (Ferrari 333 SP) (Doyle Risi). 
2000: Retired, engine. (Ferrari 333 SP) (Risi). 
2001: Retired, engine. (Ferrari 333 SP) (Risi). 
2005: Retired, engine. (Crawford Pontiac) (Howard Boss Motorsport). 
2008: Retired, engine. (Riley Pontiac) (SAMAX). 
2012: Riley-Ford (Starworks Motorsports).


----------

